# Attractant, Scents?



## Anonymous (Jun 10, 2007)

I have never really used these but have wondered if they work? So, do they? If so what scent do you use? I also read some thing about home made scents. Do you make your own? If so whats your recipe (if you want to share it if not I understand). I ask this because I picked up a jig and trailer kit from Dick's and noticed the trailers have a plastic rubber smell to them. I would like to get rid of that smell with a scent but not sure if the scents work and what is a good choice of scent? 

Any info is appreciated,
fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2007)

I use a special scent on my worms, Made by a guy here in Mass. This is what I believe........I believe that a scent makes the fish hold on to the bait a few seconds longer allowing you to feel him take the bait and giving you enough time to set the hook. I truly believe this. I do not think oil or water based scents "attract fish" as described, But Sometimes that extra 1-2 seconds in its mouth while your line is slack, or you fumbling with something in the boat or just not fully paying 100 percent attention is all thats needed to get that fish in the boat.

Just my .02


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 10, 2007)

Has anyone else ever noticed that a lot of scents smell like licorice. Ive chewed licorice before while fishing and just spit it on the bait...


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2007)

rdneckhntr said:


> Has anyone else ever noticed that a lot of scents smell like licorice. Ive chewed licorice before while fishing and just spit it on the bait...



Yup, that smell is Anise scent. Popular as a scent.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 10, 2007)

I wasnt sure of the name...i just knew it smells like it lol...


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 11, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> I use a special scent on my worms, Made by a guy here in Mass. This is what I believe........I believe that a scent makes the fish hold on to the bait a few seconds longer allowing you to feel him take the bait and giving you enough time to set the hook. I truly believe this. I do not think oil or water based scents "attract fish" as described, But Sometimes that extra 1-2 seconds in its mouth while your line is slack, or you fumbling with something in the boat or just not fully paying 100 percent attention is all thats needed to get that fish in the boat.
> 
> Just my .02




JustfishN has a bottle of Berkly Bass attractant in the garage. I think I will give it a shot this coming weekend. I always gave her a hard time about that stuff. She will probably return the remarks and hide her bottle of attractant. :mrgreen: 


fishnfever


----------



## SMDave (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm not totally sold on the stuff, but I do think it does help a little bit, not by attracting the fish to the bait, but by having the fish hold on a little longer. This gives you more time to set the hook. I usually use Yum's Garlic scent on plastics and skirts of spinnerbaits.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 27, 2007)

I use garlic and crawfish...I don't know it they make a difference. I catch fish with and without it. I just seen coffee scented lures in the new BassPro Catalog.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 27, 2007)

ACarbone624 said:


> I use garlic and crawfish...I don't know it they make a difference. I catch fish with and without it. I just seen coffee scented lures in the new BassPro Catalog.



I'm definitely going to try some of the coffee scented plastics in the future. You can get anise oil at most grocery stores. Kinda expensive though for such a small bottle. Most people around here use it to scent their catfish bait with.


----------



## little anth (Dec 28, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> I use the Mega Strike on all my soft baits, spinner/buzz baits. I got it it the tube just a small drop smeared on the bait goes a long ways.



ill second that when i can remember i use megastrike


----------



## SMDave (Dec 28, 2007)

https://forums.basspro.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=2;t=024095#000000
Read SenkoMan85's post, very informative. I myself use garlic Yum spray sometimes, mostly I forget to use it, I don't really have confidence in it.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 30, 2007)

Some people like Roland Martin who puts Megastrike on a live bait :roll:, have confidence in scents, but I don't. I might believe that they will help a fish hang on a little longer, but attract them to your bait, I don't believe so.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 1, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Some people like Roland Martin who puts Megastrike on a live bait :roll:, have confidence in scents, but I don't. I might believe that they will help a fish hang on a little longer, but attract them to your bait, I don't believe so.



I agree, probably keeps the fish holding on longer......doesn't do so much for the attraction as the look and sound of the bait does.


----------



## redbug (Jan 1, 2008)

I am a huge fan of MEGASTRIKE 
I picked up a tube at a show a few years ago and put it in my boat 
it sat there for a few months never being opened.
During a tournament in the spring was fishing a cove on the river catching a few small fish here and there. i hadn't had a bite on my jig so I figured what the heck! Well it sure paid off, A friend was fishing the same cove and we both pitched jigs to the same log several times that morning but when I flipped my "MEGASTRIKE" covered jig to the log the bass slammed it 4lber then the next log down the bank i hooked a 3.5lber 
I won the event and now use "MEGA STRIKE' on all my jigs

Wayne


----------

